# Nice glass decanters



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Hi all,

im just after some links to nice glass decanters from small bespoke companies. If there's any nice quality and cool designed glass decanters from companies you know of, then please let me know!

thanks!


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

This is for brewed coffee (v60/kalita wave etc) I mean


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I like the Pitchii or Kinto ones, but not quite sure what you meant. Can you give some examples?


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

the_partisan said:


> I like the Pitchii or Kinto ones, but not quite sure what you meant. Can you give some examples?


Hi, thanks will check those out! That's exaclty what I meant, like the Hario or Kalita glass decanters for serving v60


----------

